# BB swap soap



## newbie (Jun 16, 2013)

Well, this is going to be one my BB swap soaps. I was trying to make the scene from the photo but it's **** hard to get that sort of hazy change from the dark clouds on the horizon to the sunset colors. A few from the batch look kind of stupid with the abrupt change but there it is. I already have a batch that was a bust because I put it in the fridge to cool after gel and I got stearic streaks. Gah! Flash washes it out a little.


----------



## innerdiva73 (Jun 16, 2013)

Very lovely!!!


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 16, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## jean1C (Jun 16, 2013)

That looks great. What is your scent?


----------



## newbie (Jun 17, 2013)

My first one was Lychee REd Tea, but I got all the stearic spots and used up the last of my FO. So this round is Lime, with a little Fresh Bamboo. I'm not entirely certain I should send it in- I didn't do a very good job with the brown cloud to the side and it looks a bit too layered. I didn't sign it up yet because of that. I am hoping to get some honest feedback about whether people think it's too whatever, layered or not smoothly enough carried out, to put in the swap or if I should go with something else. On the fence.


----------



## jean1C (Jun 17, 2013)

I am participating in the swap...I think you did well! I, for one, would love to have this!


----------



## jean1C (Jun 17, 2013)

OH! Just had an idea! Can you copy the picture and put it somewhere on the packaging?


----------



## Macv3 (Jun 17, 2013)

That looks great!


----------



## three_little_fishes (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh my word! That is gorgeous!! I think it is amazing that you can get it to look so much like the picture!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jun 17, 2013)

VERY NICE!  (sorry not yelling as they say all caps is yelling-I am just excited over how beautiful that looks!)


----------



## MegMatt927 (Jun 17, 2013)

That's awesome, it looks just like the picture! I agree with jean on incorporating the picture in the packaging, that would be neat.


----------



## scrubbadubdub (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow, that is one gorgeous soap! I think you got the scene spot on! :-D


----------



## Cindiq4u (Jun 17, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## newbie (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks! I would definitely put the picture on the packaging because otherwise it isn't clear what it's about. I, for one, would wonder what the brown chunk on the side is and I never really think about the incoming clouds being so dark. it would make much more sense with the picture. 

I'm just having a moment of insecurity, I think. The classic thing about seeing all the mistakes or knowing how you wanted it to look and then not being able to see it with fresh eyes. I didn't want to make an idiot of myself!


----------



## kazmi (Jun 17, 2013)

your soap is stunning!  If there are mistakes I certainly can't see them.  I agree, the picture as part of the packaging would be a nice touch.


----------



## theath2010 (Jun 18, 2013)

Those look great, true works of art!


----------



## dcornett (Jun 18, 2013)

OMG Newbie!! That is awesome!! I love it!


----------



## newbie (Nov 3, 2013)

CaraBou, this is the African Savannah soap I mentioned to you, for the elephant project. Just an idea!


----------



## TVivian (Nov 3, 2013)

This is INCREDIBLE Newbie! WOW! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow, that is an amazing reproduction of the photo!  It's almost like you were in the soap as you were making it so you knew right where to put the layers.  

I am curious, how many times did you have to play around with this technique to get this kind of accuracy?  I know you said you made one other batch of that scene, but I'm not asking that, I'm asking have you been playing around with this technique for awhile or was this really just your second batch using it?

Another question:  were you really a newbie when you first picked your username?  Hard to believe it could have ever been true!


----------



## Trinity (Nov 3, 2013)

So beautiful it really does look like the picture


----------



## newbie (Nov 3, 2013)

THank you, you guys!

Yes, I was a newbie when I picked my name and had a clear lack of creativity. I just wanted to get on the forum, so I just called myself what I was. Hazel offered to let me change it, but I'm used to my name now and boy, I'd have to come up with something that really suited me, which means I can't think of a thing.

To be honest, I didn't work on the technique in practice. I work on it a lot in my head before I try it though. I had done one other sunset soap that turned out very nicely as well, but same with that one. I have to go over the whole thing in my head, sometimes for a few (and even many) days before I make it and I have to visualize the entire process. I also have to figure out how to parse out each color so sometimes I draw it out and grid it. It's kind of a grind so I don't do them too often. On my other sunset soap, I talked to the manufacturer about the FO beforehand to know how it would work and then when I used it, it turned the batter yellow! I was eyeballing all the colors and I did about 28 colors total, 14 for each half of the soap. I thought I was going to cry but I turned to extensive cursing instead and just pushed through. It turned out okay but that's what you get when you don't have practice runs. I also feel like I'm going to crap my britches when I cut them because if they turn out poorly, well, then I feel utterly deflated. It's a chancy thing to put too much work into something like a soap because you just never know what's going to be inside when you cut.

And yes, I've had complete failures.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 4, 2013)

I love it, i am so glad that i joined the swap, i might get one of your soaps!!!!!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 4, 2013)

newbie, you described that so well that there is no doubt in my mind I am not going to try a scene anytime soon!  I would be a complete basket case, which would reverse all of the good things that soaping has done for me. There are just some places an addict shouldn't go.  But that really is a very cool soap, and it does give me hope that someday, with self-control and mastery, I might create something so beautiful.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## SoapHappyNYC (Nov 13, 2013)

That's gorgeous!  How did you replicate the sunset?


----------



## cerelife (Nov 14, 2013)

You did an AMAZING job!!
And BTW, I'm on my old (slow) laptop right now and accidentally scrolled past the photo in my impatience. So I saw the soap first and thought "What a fantastic sunset soap!"...totally got it even without the original pic that played muse for you


----------



## Jencat (Nov 14, 2013)

Beautiful!  I think you did a great job of capturing the colors and feel of the photo.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 14, 2013)

Gorgeous!  I love how you interpreted your inspiration photo.


----------

